# Driving Distance from Chicago for Week 51 or 52?



## Myxdvz (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have my ducks all lined up from the first of the year thru Labor Day Weekend.  I just realized I haven't planned for our Q4/Christmas Holiday vacation so I've missed ARP/11 month/7 month window and WDW is out.

DH also said he wants somewhere closer, up to maybe 8 hours away. That gives us Branson, Smoky Mountains, Nashville area?

Any recommendations on where to spend this week?  I am thinking the week of Dec 27 (or the week before that).  Maybe resort activities or a good NY fireworks display or Christmas/Holiday program?

ETA:  I think I'm leaning towards Branson, but now wonder which is a better time to visit, Thanksgiving week? or Christmas week?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 13, 2014)

We did Nashville over the Christmas holiday (12/25 - 1/1) a few years back and thoroughly loved it.  The weather, for the most part was pretty good.  Everything was so pretty decorated for Christmas.  We also did it as a road trip, from Milwaukee via Indianapolis (where we picked up my MIL).

Here is the travel journal from that trip, if you're interested in the things that we did.


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 13, 2014)

Timeshare Von said:


> We did Nashville over the Christmas holiday (12/25 - 1/1) a few years back and thoroughly loved it.  The weather, for the most part was pretty good.  Everything was so pretty decorated for Christmas.  We also did it as a road trip, from Milwaukee via Indianapolis (where we picked up my MIL).
> 
> Here is the travel journal from that trip, if you're interested in the things that we did.



Thanks! I will definitely read your journal -- I think I've read some of your previous trips before.  We passed thru TN on our way down to WDW this Spring Break to get info on Nashville, and we were told (Visitor Center) that there aren't too many option for kids.  My kids age range are 2, 5, 7 and 9.  Would you agree?


----------



## siesta (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm also in Chicago, not much within an 8 hour drive that will be nice weather. Nasvhille already mentioned, also Lake of Ozarks, MO will be in the 40s around then.

To be honest, I'd say drive down to Dallas, its about a 13 hour drive but its not a bad one at all. I know that might not sound appealling with young'ns though, but a movie in the car and a lunch stop and nap, it might be doable. Baby nyquil helps too (just kidding!)


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 14, 2014)

siesta said:


> I'm also in Chicago, not much within an 8 hour drive that will be nice weather. Nasvhille already mentioned, also Lake of Ozarks, MO will be in the 40s around then.
> 
> To be honest, I'd say drive down to Dallas, its about a 13 hour drive but its not a bad one at all. I know that might not sound appealling with young'ns though, but a movie in the car and a lunch stop and nap, it might be doable. Baby nyquil helps too (just kidding!)



Thanks *siesta*.  Am not really looking for a warm weather.  Just somewhere new/different with lots of activities.  I've been reading some resort reviews on TripAdvisor and it looks like Branson is pretty active year round.  Silver Dollar City, Shows, etc.

Last year, we spent a weekend at WGC.  This year, I'm trying to venture farther and longer   I have also points to spare.  Heh.


----------



## akp (Apr 14, 2014)

The fireworks at Wilderness Club at Big Cedar (just south of Branson) are fantastic.

We go there most years for New Year's.


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 15, 2014)

akp said:


> The fireworks at Wilderness Club at Big Cedar (just south of Branson) are fantastic.
> 
> We go there most years for New Year's.


Great... thanks!  I see that this is a Blue green resort? I have Wyndham but should look out for this via RCI.

Do you do shows/Silver Dollar City around this time?  open?  too cold?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 15, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> Thanks! I will definitely read your journal -- I think I've read some of your previous trips before.  We passed thru TN on our way down to WDW this Spring Break to get info on Nashville, and we were told (Visitor Center) that there aren't too many option for kids.  My kids age range are 2, 5, 7 and 9.  Would you agree?



Not having kids, it's difficult for me to really know or have a valid opinion.  They do seem young enough that having activities planned for them would be beneficial.

When they are a bit older, I would think some of the historic sites might be of interest, but with everyone under 10, I think they need more active activities.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 15, 2014)

Is everything open in Branson for Christmas week?


----------



## akp (Apr 15, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> Great... thanks!  I see that this is a Blue green resort? I have Wyndham but should look out for this via RCI.
> 
> Do you do shows/Silver Dollar City around this time?  open?  too cold?



Silver Dollar City is closed over the winter and re-opens in mid-March (coinciding with Spring Break in the area).

Usually it is too cold at New Year's for outdoor activities.  The kids swim at the indoor pool, we play board games and watch movies, and sometimes do indoor activities in Branson.  

Branson has a beautiful Christmas lights display (drive through).


----------



## Myxdvz (Apr 15, 2014)

akp said:


> Silver Dollar City is closed over the winter and re-opens in mid-March (coinciding with Spring Break in the area).
> 
> Usually it is too cold at New Year's for outdoor activities.  The kids swim at the indoor pool, we play board games and watch movies, and sometimes do indoor activities in Branson.
> 
> Branson has a beautiful Christmas lights display (drive through).



Aw!  Really?  I looked up their website and it looked like except for Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and New Year's Eve -- they're open.

That kinda changes the plans if this is true.  I don't want to drive 8 hours to just be locked in the hotel.   Bummer.


----------



## BoaterMike (Apr 16, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> Aw!  Really?  I looked up their website and it looked like except for Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and New Year's Eve -- they're open.
> 
> That kinda changes the plans if this is true.  I don't want to drive 8 hours to just be locked in the hotel.   Bummer.



Silver Dollar City is open and offers holiday festivities beginning in November.  I believe they close after the holidays.  
http://www.silverdollarcity.com/theme-park/festivals/An-Old-Time-Christmas.aspx

Branson has more activities over the Holidays than Lake of the Ozarks.  The weather can still be mild, but it's really Mother Nature's call that time of the year. 

Mike


----------



## puppymommo (Apr 16, 2014)

*SLC is open in December*



Myxdvz said:


> Aw!  Really?  I looked up their website and it looked like except for Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and New Year's Eve -- they're open.
> 
> That kinda changes the plans if this is true.  I don't want to drive 8 hours to just be locked in the hotel.   Bummer.



Marie the schedule on their website is correct. I have visited SDC several times in late December and it is lovely. Obviously the outdoor rides are closed but there is a wonderful light display, several types of entertainment and artisans who make crafts that you can watch and purchase.  There is a huge play house with ball pit that is just right for your kids' ages. I took DD there when she was 4 and she had a blast.

Several times we have gone to Branson the week after Christmas.  It is great because there are no crowds. Many of the shows have closed for the season but there is enough selection to chose from.  Most are Christmas shows. With kids I would recommend Dixieland Stampede.  I like their Christmas show better than the regular one.

Make sure you pick a resort that has an indoor pool.  Wyndham Mountain Vista and Meadows both do, I think the one at MV is bigger.  There is only an outdoor pool at Wyndham at the Falls.

There is at least one indoor waterpark in Branson, it is connected to a hotel. I don't know if it is open to those not staying at the hotel, but it could be worth looking into.

Enjoy your trip, wherever you decide to go.  I'm leaving Sunday afternoon for 6 nights solo at Mountain Vista and I'm really looking forward to it.

Susan


----------



## Myxdvz (May 25, 2014)

I have us booked for a 4 night stay Thanksgiving week and the whole week on the week after Christmas.  Not sure yet which week is best for us.


----------

